# Anyone ever bought a 24" Youth bike for a 10 year old



## skulls (Sep 15, 2005)

I need to buy my son a bike for the summer. He's too big for his old, 20 incher, so I've been looking around at the 24" models - the next and last step before the full adult 26". I'm finding a few fairly well put together bikes for about $250, and then the Mongoose/Huffy WalMart variety for anywhere from $90 to $200. Most places just have nothing. I'm seaching for something of a happy medium, since this is more for transport than it is because he's "way into biking." Unfortunately, he's not, at least not yet. I lucked into an old 26" specialized mtb (7-speed, so you know its old) that my sister in law had, she never rides, and is in perfect shape. I tried to get him to ride it, but he said it was too big. Should I just get him a cheap 26" anyway, or keep searching for a 24" bike that will either cost too much or break too soon? Anyone ever deal with the same problem?


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Fuji makes a good 24 inch road bike for under $400.

I have a Trek 24 inch road bike, a Specialized 24 inch road bike and a Redline 24 inch cyclocross that I bought for my kids. I never paid more than $250 for any of them. Two were used, and were less than $150.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

When my current 12 year old was 10 we jumped straight to a 26" bike. I ended up buying a WSD Raliegh with a 13.5 frame. Two years later it's actually looking a little small, but at the time we thought it would be a bike that might take her through to the one she picks out herself (and it just might). 

Scot


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> Fuji makes a good 24 inch road bike for under $400.
> 
> I have a Trek 24 inch road bike, a Specialized 24 inch road bike and a Redline 24 inch cyclocross that I bought for my kids. I never paid more than $250 for any of them. Two were used, and were less than $150.


I can't wait until my daughter is ready for a 24 inch road bike. Neither can she. She saw one at the LBS and wanted to take it home.:thumbsup: She has a few more inches to grow before she will be ready, but heck she's only 6.


Might want to look into this


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

We did the 24" bikes for our girls. They've now outgrown them, but they fit well and suited them for the time. We got Trek 220s (no front shock), which held up well. i'm selling one of them now, the other in a couple months. Well-fitting bikes are really important while kids are learning. An over-sized bike is not a good thing while they are getting their footing with starts & stops.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

When my daughter was 9 she was big enough to fit a Trek WSD 42" road frame with full size wheels, that I bought for $250 used on CL. I replaced the drop bars with flat bars and grip shifters until this year, now that she is big enough to handle it. She loves have a 'grown-up' bike. 

FWIW I recommend against buying some faux mountain bike for kids. The things weigh so much its really tough for kids to ride them. They don't need the front shocks, beefy tires, etc. Find the lightest, simplest bike that will fit for the next year or so and go with that.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

skulls said:


> I need to buy my son a bike for the summer. He's too big for his old, 20 incher, so I've been looking around at the 24" models - the next and last step before the full adult 26". I'm finding a few fairly well put together bikes for about $250, and then the Mongoose/Huffy WalMart variety for anywhere from $90 to $200. Most places just have nothing. I'm seaching for something of a happy medium, since this is more for transport than it is because he's "way into biking." Unfortunately, he's not, at least not yet. I lucked into an old 26" specialized mtb (7-speed, so you know its old) that my sister in law had, she never rides, and is in perfect shape. I tried to get him to ride it, but he said it was too big. Should I just get him a cheap 26" anyway, or keep searching for a 24" bike that will either cost too much or break too soon? Anyone ever deal with the same problem?


Wow, I’m going through same dilemma with my nine in half year old girl. She’s outgrown the twenty-inch bike she’s riding and I hope to find a twenty-four inch bike for her. But, most of the twenty-four inch bikes that I’ve seen thus far have gears and hand brakes. What ever happen to the foot brake and no gear bikes? Anyhoo, thanks for posting this thread skulls…

Peace


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

For those of you thinking about a kids road bike--please get them to test ride it first, and make sure they really want to ride it. We bought a Trek KDR1000 about 4 years ago--and the 2 sons that it fit probably rode it a total of 50 miles. They've ridden their mountain bikes several hundred miles in the same time frame. They don't like the feel--they pick the mountain bike even on longer road rides and paved bike trails.

There are several brands that make very nice 24" bikes, and Scott even makes 20" bikes with front and rear shifting. We have a Specialized Hotrock A1 FS 24" and it has been one of the best kids bikes we've ever owned. I like the Scott bikes, too--but they're a little more stretched out and didn't fit my son as well. My daughter has a 20" 12-speed Scott, and it's wonderful.

Here are a couple of worthwhile 24" bikes to check out...

Scott Scale Jr 24:
http://www.scottusa.com/us_en/product/78/604/scale_jr_24

Specialized Hotrock A1 FS:
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=32276


Our local shop will give 50% trade-in on any bike a kid outgrows within 3 years--if you don't have younger kids that will inherit it, maybe your shop will consider something similar.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Elfstone said:


> Wow, I’m going through same dilemma with my nine in half year old girl. She’s outgrown the twenty-inch bike she’s riding and I hope to find a twenty-four inch bike for her. But, most of the twenty-four inch bikes that I’ve seen thus far have gears and hand brakes. What ever happen to the foot brake and no gear bikes? Anyhoo, thanks for posting this thread skulls…
> 
> Peace


For my daughters 6th birthday she got a geared bike with hand brakes. She was intimidated by them until she actually went out and rode it. Took about 10 minutes and she'd made the shift to both without a problem. She was a little scared so I held her upright at the top of the driveway and had her practice pulling on the brakes. About 2 minutes, of stop, let go, stop, let go, stop let go and she was tired of hearing it and wanted to ride.  . Kids adapt pretty quickly. If you can't find a bike with coaster brakes, don't let the hand brakes hold her back.:thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I bought my daughter a Scott BECAUSE it had more gears! We live in a hilly area, and the gears come in handy. Plus, we like them having bigger gears to push when they're on a longer ride with us. Also, the hand brakes are easier to operate on steeper downhills.

You can ride with them to give them shifting and braking tips. I'm surprised how many parents don't bother to teach their kids how to utilize their brakes and gears. If a kid can't operate gears and brakes properly, it's almost certainly because their parents didn't make an effort to teach them. Even without the teaching, they'll make do--they just won't get the same value out of their bike.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I rode a 24" BMX bike in college and law school. It was one of the funnest bikes I ever had. Fast, simple, and very fun. I highly recommend it.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

MarvinK said:


> For those of you thinking about a kids road bike--please get them to test ride it first, and make sure they really want to ride it. We bought a Trek KDR1000 about 4 years ago--and the 2 sons that it fit probably rode it a total of 50 miles. They've ridden their mountain bikes several hundred miles in the same time frame. They don't like the feel--they pick the mountain bike even on longer road rides and paved bike trails.


That didn't happen in my case, but I can see the point. My boys wanted a bike like mine. Since I don't ride mountain bikes, they wanted road bikes. One bike (we bought it used) has about 1500 miles more on it than when I bought it. The other has 375 in the last two to three months. Now two of my kids are having a competition as to which can get the most miles on the odometer. They started out about the same, with the younger one having an advantage. The older one moved up a bike size, and had to start over after putting the 1500 miles on the smaller bike. Two of my kids love to ride, and prefer it to any other form of transportation. The other one, not so much. But he has put over 100 miles on the recently outgrown Trek, so it is good to keep it around.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

I just got a Haro Flightline 24" for my 8yo daughter. She previously had a Flightline 20 which she is now passing along to her brother.

I believe it is under $300. https://www.harobikes.com/mtb/bikes/flightline_twentyfour.php


----------



## LX302 (Mar 27, 2006)

Giant sells a 24" model 225 and runs about $225 w/warranty.
I do find the used 24" models locally for around $150, but mostly the girls bikes, not the boys model. Go Figure.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

Chain said:


> For my daughters 6th birthday she got a geared bike with hand brakes. She was intimidated by them until she actually went out and rode it. Took about 10 minutes and she'd made the shift to both without a problem. She was a little scared so I held her upright at the top of the driveway and had her practice pulling on the brakes. About 2 minutes, of stop, let go, stop, let go, stop let go and she was tired of hearing it and wanted to ride.  . Kids adapt pretty quickly. If you can't find a bike with coaster brakes, don't let the hand brakes hold her back.:thumbsup:


Hey Chain, thanks for the advice, it’s just what I needed to hear. I’m more worried about her getting use to the idea of hand brakes and gears then she is, just last night she told me she’s been riding her friends 24 inch with hand brakes and gears. She fell once, other then that she’s good to go…

Peace


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Elfstone said:


> Hey Chain, thanks for the advice, it’s just what I needed to hear. I’m more worried about her getting use to the idea of hand brakes and gears then she is, just last night she told me she’s been riding her friends 24 inch with hand brakes and gears. She fell once, other then that she’s good to go…
> 
> Peace


Elf, time for daddy to go shopping :thumbsup: . It's nice when they start riding faster bikes. Makes the family rides a lot more fun. 

If you wife asks you for a Fathersday idea, tell her a 24" for your daughter so you can go for rides together. It's fun being a dad.


----------

